# Salutations



## plistumi (Jan 13, 2008)

New to the forum. Pretty new to haunting and props (last year was my first). I bow in fright and look forward to learning from the pros.

:jol::jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. There is a ton of info here just for the asking. And if you are new to props and such here are a couple of links to check out for ideas. Have fun.

http://www.hauntproject.com/

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome Im sure you will like it here. We are a great bunch of people. Do you have any pictures of your haunt?


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## plistumi (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank for the welcoming committee. Here's a link to Halloween 2007.

Halloween 2007 pictures by plistumi - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid242.photobucket.com/albums/ff219/plistumi/Halloween%202007/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ff219/plistumi/Halloween%202007/MVI_0902


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Plistumi, welcome! I love the headless costume, just great! I'm sure you'll have as much to offer, as you have to learn.


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Plistumi, welcome! lot's of great talent here.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forums, looking forward to more of your work. Nice pics btw.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome Plistumi


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Your work looks really good.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to have you here!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice props. Welcome to the madness.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. Your pictures are great. I can't belive I'm going to say this, but I *gulp* agree with Vlad....nice headless costume.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I like the costume as well. 

You will like it here. 

Welcome


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

pull up a chair and sit a spell!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

be not afraid Plistumi! jump right in...most of us don't bite.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

greetings and scare-utations!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------

